# Ghost Truckers and Life Savers Series



## Mouse (Oct 27, 2007)

"The ghost trucker had saved us from the rain, never to be seen again."

So I've got about 45 mins to spare right now so I've decided it's about damn time I added my own story to this site.

This will be the first story in a series. Dedicated to all those great people who have picked up me and my friends while hitching or helped us out in some big way.

Ghost Trucker:

I was going to college in Philly. Just started school and was about two weeks into classes. I had arrived in Philly two weeks prior to classes starting and spent my free time before school in the city just like I always did... dumpstering dinner, spanging up beer money and sleeping out. It was all fun and games until classes officially started and then I was back to business. Then I got a phone call from Shaggy. He was in town and really wanted to see me.

I walked down Chestnut St. and tackled my old friend with a good bit of joy because I hadn't seen him since San Fran last summer. This was the guy who had taken me of my first train and who's life I had saved on at least 2 occasions. We were close. He and his friend Straps came up to my dorm to hang out and warm up.

The drinking commenced. I forgot very quickly that booze were NOT allowed in my dorm. We got a lil rowdy. We were just having our brand of fun when my roommate walked in and started freaking out. I was to the point of pissed that I grabbed my shit and decided I couldn't deal with all this college bullshit and being told what to do after havign shelled out tons of money to live there. I left. We left. I was back on the road. So much for college!

Over the next few days I don't remember much. Too much drinking and not enough sleep. I know we tried to hitch outta Philly with very little success so we ended up taking some commuter trains and buses as far as Delaware. Once we got to MD there was a night spent in a hotel bought by a Friend of Strap's and more drinking. More drinking the next day as well.

Eventually we found ourselves dropped in the middle of downtown Baltimore. Shaggy started to insist we hop a train from B'more to Richmond. We found our way to the yard w/ a case of beer and sat. After only waiting a short while Shaggy got stupid and decided he was ballsy enough to walk into the yard and ask the worker which train was going where. The guy called the CSX cops on us right away. Thanks to Shaggy's masterful dipshit moves we were threatened with beatings, told to leave, and got our beer taken away. So we stood on the overpass and watched as our south bound train pulled away never to be seen again.

After a long unrestful night (it was insanely cold for late September) we started to walk out of the city as best we could. Eventually we stopped at a 7-11 on the west side and tried to hussle some breakfast. While sitting outside I spoke up to this one lady who looked like she was on here way to work and asked if she was heading out of the city limits. She said yes and agreed to give us a ride. She took us to Jessup and stopped us near a trucking area. The weather was looking really gloomy and after 5pm it started to rain. Cold soaking rain with no shelter in sight, aside from a truck stop overhang. The 3 of us sat near the door bumming smokes and change so we could get some coffee and have a reason to stay in the diner and keep warm and dry. After getting coffee and talking about what we were gonna do a trucker came over to join us. We made some small talk with him and told him we were traveling to Richmond to visit my ex and that we weren't having much luck getting there fast.

He must have either been interested or lonely because he offered to get a hotel room and invited us to join him for the night. Feeling rather confident in our little pack of 3 we accepted. He got the room and after we got inside, the Trucker and Shaggy left to go get beer. I took a nice hot shower to thaw my cold toes and then rested. Shortly after, they showed back up with 2 racks of beer and a few packs of smokes.

So the 4 of us hung out and talked and drank and watched TV and enjoyed each other's company. Trucker told us he was heading to Philly in 2 days and was stuck in Jessup for the time being. He even went as far as to say that he was down for taking us to RVA and then heading back to Philly because he was tired of sitting around. Shortly after 9 or 10 pm, Trucker excused himself to his rig to get his overnight bag. After about 2 hours we got a little worried because he hadn't come back. I called his cell because he had given me his number earlier. No answer. The rain continued to pour.

We waited longer and started to think of reasons why he wondered off. I mean, he bought a ton of beer and only had 2 for himself. He said he was gonna be right back and hours later he wasn't answering his phone. At first we thought maybe he was in his truck asleep or, worse, hurt somehow. So I called a few more times to no avail. Thunder and rain continued throughout the night.

He never came back. Never answered his phone and we never saw him when we woke up the next day and got more coffee in the diner below the hotel.

The ghost trucker had saved us from the rain, never to be seen again.

At least that's my theory.


----------



## Withoutatrace (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah young college girls get that sort of treatment.
Evil old coots like me never even get a truck ride never mind a motel room with beer!
Let's see you get the same treatment when you are forty. ;D


----------



## Mouse (Oct 27, 2007)

haha. mind you I wasn't alone... 2 young girls and a crusty ass boy. But i see your point.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 27, 2007)

oh, aaaand when I'm forty I'll be even cuter. I get better every year.  haha


----------



## Dirty Rig (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome story! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## FatAdam (Oct 29, 2007)

This time last year we got chased by rain all the way from NC through erwin to russell.. It fucking poured when we got to russell, and the forecast called for days of rain.. Ended up chillin under a waffle house awning. A trucker offered us a ride to where we were going, he just had to go to WV to pick up his load, then he'd be coming back the next day on his way to lexington. He left, we waited. It quit raining and we went exploring a nearby hotel. The girls working that counter were ohhh so nice. First we just asked if we could sit in the common area to get out of the rain, then it turned into "how do you turn on the orange juice machine".. somehow a pantry key got brought into the mix, "oh so those cameras are fake!" backpacks full of good food, computer use, swimming pool, hot tub, showers, towels.. they were gonna get us a room but never did, sort of abandon us with the mean 1st shift lady.. anyways

We went to waffle house to look for the guy in the morning. The night before, he had called the place, got one of the employees keep an eye out for us and tell us he got rerouted somewhere else and wouldn't be back for 2 days (said he stops at that waffle house every time)

Thanks to him calling we had plenty of time to get to the highway and get home.. A trucker end up picking us up and taking us all the way. It was my first semi truck ride (interesting to say the least, he was talking on the CB about blowing up the weigh station  ), and he didn't just let us off at the exit, he drove us about 5 miles into town.


----------

